# Hello my Brothers



## STLamb (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello,
My name is Steve Lamb, F.C. John Mitchell Lodge 1401, Hitchcock TX. I'm new to the site and forums. My member name is STLamb. As you can see, I am pretty new to Freemasonry as well, having been initiated in September, and passed in November. I am scheduled to be raised December 11! And as you can imagine, I'm very excited about that!


----------



## crono782 (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## clc (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome brother Angleton lodge 829


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome from New Mexico, Brother, and congratulations on your upcoming Third Degree. I look forward to your impressions on the experience.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 4, 2012)

A hearty welcome aboard!


----------



## pwootten (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi

Congratulations. I too have just completed my second degree. Great experience and looking forward to my third in April. I am Beaufort lodge 103 in the uk.


----------



## THurse (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome Brother,please enjoy.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome, will be glad to here of your progress and impressions on your upcoming degree.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 9, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## STLamb (Dec 13, 2012)

I was raised this past Tuesday! I am speechless at how moving and beautiful it was. For those of you who have already achieved it, I am sure you know exactly what I mean. For those still working on it, let me assure you, it is worth every second you put into it!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats Brother! It is definitely a memorable occasion.


----------



## Texas_Mason1401 (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats on your raising!! There are JML brothers on here!!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats brother. I was recently raised on Thanksgiving. It was an interesting eye opening experience. I have a great sense of pride that did not exist beforehand.


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats brother


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Greetings Brother.  I hope you enjoy the Forums.   You will come to enjoy the exchange of information, as well as the varying wealth of experience on here held by some of our Elder Brothers.   I know a Good Man and Policeman that hails from down your way named RC Langford.   Is he a member of your Lodge?   If so, tell him I said hello.  I used to work in the same Division with his Wife here in Houston PD, and got to know RC fairly well.  

   Congratulations on your accomplishment.    Peace and Blessings to you and your family during the Holidays.   

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome Brother Steve & congrats on being raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason


----------



## STLamb (Dec 25, 2012)

The name doesn't ring a bell, but I'm still meeting many new brothers every time I go to the lodge, it is certainly possible. I've also just gotten my sons involved with DeMolay, so I'm meeting new people at a fast and furious rate!


----------

